
Zynga to Sell Its San Francisco Headquarters - MorePowerToYou
http://www.wsj.com/articles/zynga-to-sell-its-san-francisco-headquarters-1456336000
======
sctb
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11161311](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11161311)

------
evanelias
They announced a few weeks ago that they ditched this plan, ostensibly because
it would be too expensive to lease back the space right now.
[http://nypost.com/2016/07/14/zynga-isnt-abandoning-its-
headq...](http://nypost.com/2016/07/14/zynga-isnt-abandoning-its-headquarters-
after-all/)

------
godzillabrennus
Probably a good move given how expensive real estate is in the city right now
and how Zynga has fared in the last few years.

